# OMG, I think my eardrum is about to literally about to BURST! Help?



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok so it's late midnight where I am and I just woke up to my left ear in PAIN and SEVERE pressure to it...It feels like someone is taking a plunger to it...That feeling of high, high pressure on my throbbing ear drum.

It's not an ear infection...I actually have a wax-build-up problem and at random times, I'll loose hearing in one ear and have to use my liquid wax remover.

Well, I used it last night because I was in the kitchen and suddenly couldn't hear out of my left ear because it was very waxy and I tilted my head in an odd way and sneezed.

So I used my wax removal last night...It seemed to help a little so I went to bed.

Now here I am woken up with this throbbing pressure!

What now? Should I go to Urgent Care before the ear drum pops? Or is there something I can physically do right now to prevent that and then call a doctor to remove the wax himself?

Oh and how serious is it if my eardrum were to burst? Would I never be able to hear again???

Thank you SO much for your help.

-Caitrin


----------



## Celticqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

I just tried looking this up online and can't find ANYTHING.

All that comes up is forums or questions asking about their child's ear infection.

I'm not a child, I'm an adult, and I need to know if this is urgent enough to go to emergency.

I don't know anything about ruptured eardrums!!

-Caitrin


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/DS/00499.html

Hearing loss should be temporary if eardrum bursts. This is a good article I just found.


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you ever tried ear candles? They are a bit odd at first but they work really well and sounds like you need to get some stuff out of there.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear_candling
I have had DH do it for me but I know some ND's & Massage Therapists who offer it too.


----------



## macheetah (Apr 24, 2007)

I just experienced this exact thing a little over a week ago. I'm sorry you're dealing with it!










I had to go to the doctor and get my ears "irrigated" - I'm 39 and never have experienced this before in my life. Using earwax drops previously actually made my condition worse - it's a wax build-up and apparently the wax was loosened just enough, by me applying the drops, to move and clog my ears bad. I couldn't hear and it felt SOOO horrible.

The irrigation was an odd sensation but it fixed the problem immediately. I was so relieved when it was done. You wouldn't believe what came out of my ears either...









HTH and I hope you get some relief quick! Whatever you do, do not push anything (q-tips, water) into your ears at all at this point.


----------

